# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  [USB] connexion PC / Tele

## dkmix

Bonjour,
J'ai un pc , et une tl.
Actuellement, pour mettre  jour un fichier sur la tl, il faut : 
- brancher la clef USB sur le pc et dposer le fichier
- brancher la clef sur la tl et rcuprer le fichier.

je cherche donc a pouvoir brancher directement le pc et la tl en USB, et faire croire  la tl que le pc est une clef USB.

Connaissez-vous des softs? des librairies (.Net de prfrence ou C/C++) ? 
Sinon avez-vous des pistes ?

----------

